# Paint job sticker shock



## sb47 (Aug 30, 2019)

I've been wanting to have my old 1994 truck repainted so I have been getting quotes. They want anywhere from 6K to 15K for paint and a little body work. I don't think the old girl will be getting new paint any time soon.


----------



## Woodchuck71 (Aug 30, 2019)

What??
For that price you can get a semi tractor repainted.The high price that is...
You talking about the Silverado you have?
Is maaco still in business?


----------



## sb47 (Aug 30, 2019)

Woodchuck71 said:


> What??
> For that price you can get a semi tractor repainted.The high price that is...
> You talking about the Silverado you have?
> Is maaco still in business?




The 6K job was for just a two tone fade with clear coat.
The 15K was for the same paint job plus bumper and door seals and new window seals plus new seat covers and a new dash cover plus custom interior wood trim.
Both the custom paint and interior was 3K in 1994. I only paid 18K for the truck new with 3K custom conversion.


----------



## Woodchuck71 (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes,quarter of a century ago.
I don't mean to sound condensendig,but it's a 90s Silverado.
If you had a square body,you'd have something.
Got rid of mine in 2016,same year.
Buy new,and then I drive them until there's nothing left.
Body was in great shape,no rust,interior was C+,but had over 300000 miles and the damn transmission was acting up again.
Didn't want to rebuild it again.
That would have been the 3rd time.
And the wife HATED that truck ever since I bought it.Whenever she had to drive it,may as well tried to feed her raw liver
Bought a Tundra (something different),and have the same mentality.
I WON'T abuse any of my vehicles,but use them.
I buy new,and wear them out...


----------



## Blue Oaks (Aug 30, 2019)

Figure at least $2k in paint/materials, and the $6k seems pretty cheap. I've painted a car. It's a LOT of labor.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 30, 2019)

Woodchuck71 said:


> Yes,quarter of a century ago.
> I don't mean to sound condensendig,but it's a 90s Silverado.
> If you had a square body,you'd have something.
> Got rid of mine in 2016,same year.
> ...





I bought mine new in 94 and it's only got 190K on it, so it's still got some life left in it. It drives great and runs like a top. Has the 5.7 motor with the 4 speed automatic and has never let me down. I just had the front end done a few years ago and the guy said he hadn't seen a truck that old that had never had the front end worked on. I put a new starter on it a few months ago because it was starting to click before it turned over so I replaced it before I stranded me somewhere.
The Texas sun has taken it's toll on the paint and the dash but it still runs great.
It has one little door ding and the left rear quarter panel need fixing where I blew a tire and it tore up the rear fender a little bit.
I'm not paying 70K for a new double cab. Don't want a double cab, don't need a double cab and there to long.
Can't find a single cab with the high country package, only an Lt work truck and there over 50K

What I want is a single cab 3/4 tun 4x4 with the 6.2 gas and 10 speed automatic in the high country trim package, but they don't make them.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 30, 2019)

They don't give a price but I bet they are proud of it, and should be.


----------



## Woodchuck71 (Aug 30, 2019)

I never had problems with the 5.7, transmission was a different story.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 30, 2019)

Woodchuck71 said:


> I never had problems with the 5.7, transmission was a different story.



My trany has never even had the oil changed in it. And I pull trailers a lot with it. But I am an old truck driver and know how to take it easy on a drive train.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 30, 2019)

It did start jumping in and out of gear but it was the TPS sensor not a transmission issue. A simple 30 dollar part fixed it rite up.


----------



## Woodchuck71 (Aug 30, 2019)

The only thing that truck ever pulled was a 19' bass boat.
Occasionally m(twice a year)16' stock trailer with 3/6 [email protected]/300#.
Have probably way over 2.5 million miles driving a semi.
Pneumatic and end dump on road and construction sites.
Friend has a 97,no problem with transmission but electrical is giving him fits.
Sometimes stuff just happens...


----------



## Woodchuck71 (Aug 30, 2019)

I forgot all about the 4 computers they had to put in.
2 under warranty,the other two I paid for.
Still have some sensors in the shop,after you mentioned tps.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 30, 2019)

Woodchuck71 said:


> I forgot all about the 4 computers they had to put in.
> 2 under warranty,the other two I paid for.
> Still have some sensors in the shop,after you mentioned tps.




Yeah, most of the stuff I have replace is just normal wear and tear stuff that you would have to do to any truck thats 25 years old and driven everyday.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 30, 2019)

Why not paint it yourself?


----------



## sb47 (Aug 30, 2019)

some picks of the old truck


----------



## sb47 (Aug 30, 2019)

Duce said:


> Why not paint it yourself?




I hate painting anything. I'd rather be dragged down a gravel road as to paint anything.


----------



## Capitalist (Aug 30, 2019)

sb47 said:


> I hate painting anything. I'd rather be dragged down a gravel road as to paint anything.


Yes.
I agree completely. 
I won't.


----------



## 4seasons (Aug 30, 2019)

I have that same truck but mine is a 1990 K2500 extended cab long bed with a million miles. I can only track the last 3 owners but I know it has had at least five. Mine is in primer now due to the surface rust when I bought it. Late 80's to early 90's GM's are known for bad paint, loose headliners, and weak transmissons. I am honestly surprised that your 700R4 hasn't been replaced a time or two. Mine has and now has a TH400. But back on topic now.

I have painted more than a couple of vehicles over the years. 6k is steep, but I could care less about two tone fade away paint. I walk into the paint store and say I want blue (or red or black or white). Then they say Ford blue, metallic flake, pearl blue, baby blue, and I interrupt, "what is the cheapest?" Then they point me to the blem rack and I pick up two different shades of blue and say "mix these together and give me all the necessary thinner, hardener, primer and clear coat to do a full sized truck." Then I talk them down to the lowest price I can get. Now for myself I will walk out of the store with $200 in paint and head home to strip and prime the truck. Most of the time and expense in paint is in the prep work anyway. In your case I would take that price to the body shop and make them show me the breakdown of expenses. When they get to the product cost, pull out the quote you got and call BS. 

Another option between diy and body shop is vocational school. I have had a couple of vehicles painted this way. It helps to have a son in school there or have a cousin who teaches school there, but just a good friend who is a school teacher will work. You may have to sign your vehicle over to them (and pay whatever taxes your state demands to do that) but you can get a car painted for free or cost of materials there. If you are really lucky you might even get stuff like replacing the cab corners that always rust out on these trucks replaced for cost.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 30, 2019)

4seasons said:


> I have that same truck but mine is a 1990 K2500 extended cab long bed with a million miles. I can only track the last 3 owners but I know it has had at least five. Mine is in primer now due to the surface rust when I bought it. Late 80's to early 90's GM's are known for bad paint, loose headliners, and weak transmissons. I am honestly surprised that your 700R4 hasn't been replaced a time or two. Mine has and now has a TH400. But back on topic now.
> 
> I have painted more than a couple of vehicles over the years. 6k is steep, but I could care less about two tone fade away paint. I walk into the paint store and say I want blue (or red or black or white). Then they say Ford blue, metallic flake, pearl blue, baby blue, and I interrupt, "what is the cheapest?" Then they point me to the blem rack and I pick up two different shades of blue and say "mix these together and give me all the necessary thinner, hardener, primer and clear coat to do a full sized truck." Then I talk them down to the lowest price I can get. Now for myself I will walk out of the store with $200 in paint and head home to strip and prime the truck. Most of the time and expense in paint is in the prep work anyway. In your case I would take that price to the body shop and make them show me the breakdown of expenses. When they get to the product cost, pull out the quote you got and call BS.
> 
> Another option between diy and body shop is vocational school. I have had a couple of vehicles painted this way. It helps to have a son in school there or have a cousin who teaches school there, but just a good friend who is a school teacher will work. You may have to sign your vehicle over to them (and pay whatever taxes your state demands to do that) but you can get a car painted for free or cost of materials there. If you are really lucky you might even get stuff like replacing the cab corners that always rust out on these trucks replaced for cost.





I actually like the fade paint, at least the color mine is in and they did a great job blending the fade compared to others I have seen.


----------



## Woodchuck71 (Aug 31, 2019)

I like painting my tree stands(for hunting)!
No one complains about runs!!


----------



## 4seasons (Aug 31, 2019)

sb47 said:


> I actually like the fade paint, at least the color mine is in and they did a great job blending the fade compared to others I have seen.


I don't disagree, that is a nice looking truck. But the book value is probably $2000 or less. It doesn't make good financial sense to spend more than the truck is worth in paint. I bet you are like me though and get attached to some vehicles. For example I have an 85 Toyota that is probably worth less than $1000, but I turn down $1500-2500 offers on it because I will get around to fixing it one day. So I do get the wanting to make it nice idea, but the realist in me says "save money on paint and rattle can it yourself." But even that thought comes out more expensive than if you have access to a compressor and paint gun, and can get a deal on a couple of gallons of enamel.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 31, 2019)

4seasons said:


> I don't disagree, that is a nice looking truck. But the book value is probably $2000 or less. It doesn't make good financial sense to spend more than the truck is worth in paint. I bet you are like me though and get attached to some vehicles. For example I have an 85 Toyota that is probably worth less than $1000, but I turn down $1500-2500 offers on it because I will get around to fixing it one day. So I do get the wanting to make it nice idea, but the realist in me says "save money on paint and rattle can it yourself." But even that thought comes out more expensive than if you have access to a compressor and paint gun, and can get a deal on a couple of gallons of enamel.




Having owned and been the only driver of the truck, I know exactly what has been done to the truck and how it's been treated over the years. Knowing the history is important to knowing if it will hold up in the future. I know how it's been driven and where it's been driven.


----------



## Natster (Aug 31, 2019)

Buy yourself 20 rattlecans. 3 rolls of masking tape. And 10 newspapers.
And some sandpaper. 3 days later, it will look like new.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Aug 31, 2019)

sb47 said:


> some picks of the old truck


Up here in the rust belt that's a cream puff.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 31, 2019)

Natster said:


> Buy yourself 20 rattlecans. 3 rolls of masking tape. And 10 newspapers.
> And some sandpaper. 3 days later, it will look like new.




There are some places that specialize in paint restoration and can do wonders to old paint without repainting.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 1, 2019)

No I didn't read the whole thread and every ones replys. 
I spent a summer going to car shows and asking who painted your car/truck. 
Got a lot of replys this person or that person. died couple years ago, quit doing it and more. 
End of summer I had quotes from 4 places lot was 4000.00 high was 17,00o.00 dollers.
But the reviews from the car show guys said use this guy painted my car 28 years ago.






18 years ago.




22 years ago.




17 years ago.

Price was right and all chrome was removed for a nice paint job. 4 coats of base color and 4 coats of clear..










Life time guarantee, againest cracking, splitting, pealing, fadeing and other.










Talk to people who used that painter and ask to see what she/he painted. 
don't buy a pig in a poke.


 Al


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Sep 1, 2019)

Natster said:


> Buy yourself 20 rattlecans. 3 rolls of masking tape. And 10 newspapers.
> And some sandpaper. 3 days later, it will look like new.


Saw a person using a roller and brush once! Looks great!


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 1, 2019)

several awards.





<a href='https://postimg.cc/vxg6GhLt' target='_blank'><img src='https://i.postimg.cc/vxg6GhLt/20180421-182709.jpg' border='0' alt='20180421-182709'/></a>

<a href='https://postimg.cc/vxg6GhLt' target='_blank'><img src='https://i.postimg.cc/vxg6GhLt/20180421-182709.jpg' border='0' alt='20180421-182709'/></a>









And more .


 Al


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2019)

Duce said:


> Why not paint it yourself?


Do all the prep ,prime it and hire a pro on the side to shoot it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 1, 2019)

There is a lot of work block sanding the body panals. Most pros will not leave priming up to the owner then shoot the paint. the Prep reflects about 80% of his work and make no mistake people want to know who did the paint job and they alwo wanto to check out the door jams too.

It is the most common coment we get about our car, Nice paint, who painted it.
second most comment is how do you stay awake while driveing it with those velour seats.



 Al


----------

